# got pink ?



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i think i might know her favorite color


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!

Go with what you like


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

The pink accents look great would be even MORE killer if that bow was BLACK!!!! That would have just been bonkerS!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DeathClutch said:


> The pink accents look great would be even MORE killer if that bow was BLACK!!!! That would have just been bonkerS!


there is an all black monster in her near future :wink:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

In mine also  hahahaha



jeronimo said:


> there is an all black monster in her near future :wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*wow*

saw this young lady shoot in valleyfield .. Medal winner if I remember correctly ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

.....Must be the B-Stinger! 

Wicked Awesome Girl.......


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

My wife has a Mathews Passion Pink edition .... and she like it very much!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Man i see you shooting a Pink Monster... Pink is your color 



Pete731 said:


> My wife has a Mathews Passion Pink edition .... and she like it very much!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Jeronimo is this your daughter? How old is she and how long has she been shooting?

Do any fita indoor? Outdoor?


jeronimo said:


> i think i might know her favorite color


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DeathClutch said:


> Jeronimo is this your daughter? How old is she and how long has she been shooting?
> 
> Do any fita indoor? Outdoor?


not any more. used to have a club in st jean but nowhere to shoot now thats close by. i shoot 3d every weekend though. to bad , i was getting pretty good at fita. or at least i think i was getting good lol.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Someone was telling me last weekend in PAT that there is no where to shoot in St-Jean ... I thought there was an archery field over there... Outdoor only maybe?


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

*Rive Sud*

Jeronimo...
Rive Sud
S.Hubert 3d tuesday and saturday(fita thursday)
Brossard Monday wednesday Saturday
Bouchervile pas certain du calendrier
Come visit??


----------

